# Restaurant closures



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Got back from a trip abroad to find that La Gourmandise on Rd. 10 in Maadi has closed. I'll miss their salads, breads, and pastries, and their excellent service. Also, China Winds off Midan Degla will be closing next weekend. The owner said that the situation is too insecure for them financially. It's not just the inflation, but also that the bank won't release the dollars in their bank account, even when they asked to close the account. 

Has anything else suddenly closed down recently?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The old Hilton hotel has been sold back to the government because of rising costs in the renovation and even if it was finished who would stay there.

Now lets see who buys this prime location property at the knock down price it will be going for


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> Got back from a trip abroad to find that La Gourmandise on Rd. 10 in Maadi has closed. I'll miss their salads, breads, and pastries, and their excellent service. Also, China Winds off Midan Degla will be closing next weekend. The owner said that the situation is too insecure for them financially. It's not just the inflation, but also that the bank won't release the dollars in their bank account, even when they asked to close the account.
> 
> Has anything else suddenly closed down recently?




and yet Zamalek is turning into a food court


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

La Gourmandise was my sanctuary in a crazy world. When school would drive me up the wall, I'd go to "The Pink Place" with friends and feel so relaxed and happy. The food was excellent and the staff wonderful. Sorry to hear they are closed....


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

txlstewart said:


> La Gourmandise was my sanctuary in a crazy world. When school would drive me up the wall, I'd go to "The Pink Place" with friends and feel so relaxed and happy. The food was excellent and the staff wonderful. Sorry to hear they are closed....




I had a bowl of soup and complained it was cold.. the waiter stuck his finger into it to see if I was lying..I wished I had been lol


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

Well, I saw that there's a bakery that's opened in the spot where I understand Wadi Foods used to be located. Still, it's not La Gourmandise. 

Finally had the whole roasted spicy fish at China Winds last night. Definitely worth it. The owner now says that they'll close the weekend of the 25th. So there's a little more time to savour some pan-fried dumplings, home style tofu, and prawns in eggplant cradles, and other succulent delights... There is some chinese vegetable that isn't on the menu that's terrific. 

... still haven't had the camel trotters though!


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

la gourmandise in Giza is open and is wonderful... Now it is being managed by Four Seasons (although the chef is the same) and the food and service are great.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

where in Giza?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> where in Giza?


It's at the First Mall. 
La Gourmandise Branches


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

jemiljan said:


> It's at the First Mall.
> La Gourmandise Branches




I will be dispatched to buy my friends bread once she has found out it is not too far from me


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

La Gourmandise made the best croissants, will be missed. Of course, the local egyptian bakery on road 9 makes passable croissants as well and sells them at half the price.


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

So La Fromagerie in Maadi on Rd. 231 has also closed. Hadn't been there in a while. The announcement said it would be closed for a week, but the guard said it's been three months, but implied that they were gone and would open again. Their website is down though, so I'm not holding my breath...


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

...As long as Stravolta and Drinkies stay open, we will survive.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

And yet, on road 9 there must be half a dozen brand new restaurants and coffee shops that have opened in the past few months (including a really good looking Lebanese place under construction). Maybe its laundered money from Syria?


----------



## jemiljan (Nov 28, 2011)

canuck2010 said:


> And yet, on road 9 there must be half a dozen brand new restaurants and coffee shops that have opened in the past few months (including a really good looking Lebanese place under construction). Maybe its laundered money from Syria?


Yes, but I think that it simply boils down to a question of quantity versus quality.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Bite Me Cairo: And so it goes - Daily News Egypt


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Cairo Kitchen is really good, my new favorite place for getting delivery.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

Agree, I adore Cairo Kitchen.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

canuck2010 said:


> Cairo Kitchen is really good, my new favorite place for getting delivery.


they are opening a new branch in Heliopolis, by the nadi.


----------

